# Parting Out 2003 Volkswagen Passat W8



## AbesW8 (Dec 14, 2009)

I am parting out my 2003 Volkswagen Passat w8. This car is in great shape except for the engine which is locked up. If you have any questions or if you are looking for any b5 vw please feel free to contact me via email. Prices will vary depending on what part your looking for. [email protected]. The engine had a knock the finally locked up. I never had any cam adjuster problems so im guessing the heads might be good. The car has 122+ miles...you can see pictures at http://s822.photobucket.com/albums/zz144/Abe92557/


----------



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

*transmission?*

Was the vehicle a 6spd manual or tiptronic?


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*need all sorts of stuff*

I am interested in seats (if not cracked), seat motors, suspension, tail light panels (holds the bulbs) and a few other items. Ive seen you on here for awhile, sorry to hear about your W8. Any info on what you think may have happened would be great, you are the first I have ever heard of to have had an actual engine failure.

-David


----------



## AbesW8 (Dec 14, 2009)

not sure what happened...started with a massive knock, i performed an engine flush and when i restarted engine ran horrible then shut off and didnt turn ever again... I pulled apart the front end already and tried turning the engine with my torque rachet and it didnt move at all...going to dissect the engine this coming saturday....just for fun...i have all the interior. its in decent shape...i live in california, usa so depending on where you are shipping can be a bit pricey...i just priced a small package to estonia less than 30 pounds and its like 700+ on shipping cost....for a 200 dollar part not a great investment


----------



## AbesW8 (Dec 14, 2009)

You still intertested in any parts? If so let me know what you are interested in cause I'm getting a lot of requests for parts.


----------



## MA1stVW (Jun 14, 2010)

*deal or no deal?*

I have cah in hand ready to buy axles, control module that is located in the trunk(below spare tire), all of the badges, and a grip of back up engine parts and suspension parts. email me @ [email protected]:thumbup:


----------



## hookedon4motion (Sep 21, 2008)

*Same boat*

Hi guys, I am in the same boat as you Abe. 2003 W8 4Motion, 4d sedan. I have mine in the shop here just outside of Toronto. The engine is still running though but knocking VERY loud. I just got told tonight that there are two rods thrown and the heads damaged too. With total of $15k into it and still paying it off I'm really in a rough situation...Any advice other than to burn the thing? I love the car but I cant drop another $6-8k to put a newer engine in...


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

do you have the passenger headlight still?


----------



## DubAllStar (May 3, 2002)

I could desperately use a W8 alternator asap.......


----------



## AbesW8 (Dec 14, 2009)

bump....


----------



## Wthebeast8 (May 25, 2010)

*interior*

do you still have the interior pieces?????? I have the black and tan combo but i want all black interior


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

$4,000 W8 new engines from VW is not the option here, right? If they are still available, of course.


----------



## AbesW8 (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah...not an option....not worth the investment....


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

Headlights?


----------



## new8 (Oct 23, 2010)

Any parts for the front end still left? Need bumper, condenser, radiator, etc.


----------

